# Hang an Range Hood over an Island with Vaulted Ceilings



## jmb324

I used to work with a decorator and often went to the homes she was designing, through the years she did several "floating" hoods over center islands with high ceilings. Usually they chose their hood and then she had the company custom adapt the install to match the particular decor of the kitchen, sometimes requiring some creative/inventive ways to make it work. The hood companies can add extentions to the vent chimneys and have different hardware for attaching...and some already have a line of vents designed for loft heights...but in the case of these kitchens they wanted more unique installations...One kitchen was very modern with more stainless than usual, besides the appliances..also the counter tops, shelving and some cabinets, as well as the vent hood...so they used stainless steel chains to attach to the vaulted ceilings. turned out very contemporary and cutting edge. Another kitchen was in a Tuscan design with brick accents, so they covered the extended vent duct with faux brick to look like a fireplace chimney..the vaulted ceiling had wood beams and the whole effect was very warm. The other one I saw, the customer wanted it to be less evasive so they used clear plexiglass rods to attach to ceiling--the hood itself had a plexiglass dome so it was cohesive and really added to the free floating effect. In each case the installer had to be willing to get creative and use other materials over the ones that came with the hood. So that may be something that needs to be discussed at the time of choosing the hood. And a lot of the center islands had the vents that elevate up from the stove top so there was no overhead vent....I think they are called down draft and telescoping-- it all depends on the particular design youre going for.
good luck!!

*edit* .. I saw this link on the bottom of the page ...might give you some ideas. 
http://www.futurofuturo.com/range-hoods-island.php


----------



## Patioshed

Thanks jmb324 that was very helpful. Will also look at the website.

Have a good one

Patioshed:thumbsup:


----------



## bsha100

You can get higher range hood ducts at the range hood store. They also have chimney extensions.


----------

